# Helfter gesucht



## Dumbledore (29. Apr 2005)

Hallo suche jemanden der mir ein bisschen mit meiner Page hilf will dort nämlich ein Formular einrichten habe aber selber keine ahnung wie ich das machen soll um die ersten abzuschrecken es handelt sich hierbei um eine Harry Potter Fanpage 
Der Helfer oder die Helferin sollte am besten über icq erreichbar sein und sich ein bisschen zeit nehmen!! 
naja falls sich jemand meldet ich freue mich auf gute zusammenarbeit

ps.Müsste ein kostenloser dinst sein


----------



## The_S (29. Apr 2005)

Und was für ein Formular soll das sein? Was soll das können? Applet, Servlet, ...?


----------



## Dumbledore (29. Apr 2005)

Das Formular sollte aufjedenfall zu meiner e-mail geschickt werden oder wenn auch möglich automatisch antworten je nachdem was drin steht hast du icq dann könnten wir vieleicht reden ohne zu spamen!!


----------



## SebiB90 (29. Apr 2005)

in welcher sprache soll es geschrieben werden bzw. was soll es werden, wie Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch schon gefragt hat?
ich könnt dir sowas leicht mit php machen wenn du willst.


----------



## The_S (29. Apr 2005)

Jup, denke auch das php dafür besser geeignet wäre! Dann kommst auch gleich drum rum, dass jeder User das JRE installiert ham muss!


----------

